# Saiga 12 conversion?



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Is there a shop within the P'cola general area that does Saiga conversions? Or anyone have a converted one they want to sell?

Also, someone help me understand the laws - if I have a Saiga 12 as it comes out of the box, it's completely legal. As soon as I put a magazine that holds more than 5 in it, I'm illegal? If I add a pistol grip, but still use the stock magazine, I'm illegal?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Out of the box you can use any mag. However once you add a pistol grip you need to add at least 5 US made parts to make it legal. These parts are identical to the Russian made stuff except for that they are stamped US so its just asinine you have to do it in the first place.

My personal belief is that 922r is only applicable to importers and builders and not the home guys due to the wording but Im no lawyer nor play one on TV and when it comes to guns I ALWAYS err way on the side of caution. Also there is zero case law on this as no one has ever been prosecuted but who wants to be the first?

A basic conversion is very simple and can be done with some tools we all have at home and a can of BBQ paint.


----------



## Joker31 (Dec 7, 2007)

Ditto what JD said! Although I've never owned a Saiga 12...I've looked into it a number of times. I found a lot of good advice on the Saiga 12 forum on keeping 922r compliant with little effort. Not sure it's that big of a deal.....but I also tend to be on the safe side. 

Jerry


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

Wharf Rat said:


> Is there a shop within the P'cola general area that does Saiga conversions? Or anyone have a converted one they want to sell?
> 
> Also, someone help me understand the laws - if I have a Saiga 12 as it comes out of the box, it's completely legal. As soon as I put a magazine that holds more than 5 in it, I'm illegal? If I add a pistol grip, but still use the stock magazine, I'm illegal?


*PM sent*


----------

